# Où acheter un ipod nano 5G (ailleurs que sur ebay)??



## baba0ne (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Etant donné que je ne suis pas satisfait de l'ipod nano 6g, je voudrai acquérir le 5g mais à part sur le refurb (où ces temps-ci il n'y a plus d'ipod à part le touch) et sur ebay, où je peux m'en procurer??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (28 Décembre 2010)

Justement, ce matin, il y avait un nano en orange sur le refurb. 

Sinon, sur Price Minister ou Amazon en occasion. Mais bon, ce n'est pas mieux que eBay.


----------



## arbaot (2 Janvier 2011)

en grandes surfaces, certaines ont le 5g et le 6g


----------



## misskiss (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour 

Je me tourne vers vous sans doute un peu tard, vu la date des précédents messages, mais j'aurai souhaité obtenir des info supplémentaires concernant le message de arbaot. Je suis moi aussi à la recherche de l'ipod nano V, trouvant le VI nettement moins bien que la génération précédente, et je ne parviens pas à le trouver neuf. Est-il toujours en stock dans certaines grandes surfaces ? Car je n'ai rien trouvé sur apple store, darty ou boulanger par exemple.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter,

Passez une bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2012)

Non, c'est trop ancien. C'est impossible de trouver ce genre de produit dans une grande enseigne. Seules certaines petites boutiques peuvent encore en avoir en stock, mais je doute que tu puisses tomber dessus facilement.


----------



## misskiss (13 Août 2012)

Merci de m'avoir répondu si rapidement 

Du coup tu me conseilles quoi ? Je vais laisser tomber le nano V puisqu'il est introuvable, alors il me reste le choix entre le shuffle (qui existe seulement en 2GO), le nano (6eme génération), le classique et le touch ? Il n'y a pas d'autres "types" d'Ipod ?

Merci d'avance =)


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2012)

Ça dépend de ton utilisation.

Perso, j'ai un faible pour le Shuffle; petit, discret et qui répond à mes attentes en matière de musique.


----------



## misskiss (13 Août 2012)

C'est vrai que le shuffle a l'air sympa ... mais le fait que y'ait pas d'écran c'est pas gênant ?
Ben mon utilisation se résume surtout à musique, musique et musique ... même si c'est vrai que c'est sympa aussi de pouvoir regarder des clips ^^ 
Après j'ai peur que 2GO ça soit pas suffisant, c'est pas possible de le booster un peu, en le craquant ou autre ?


----------

